

Blind Men, Treasure, Buses, and Cops - spanishcurls
http://blog.spanishcurls.com/blind-men-treasure-buses-and-cops

======
dmckeon
You tell a good story, and tell it well. I hope you continue to turn your
experiences into stories, and that you continue to survive them.

Advice: Buy a spare phone battery. Keep it charged. Fold a crisp $20 into the
battery compartment so you'll always have _some_ cash.

When boarding a strange bus, ask: "You stop at Meridian and Chestnut?" so the
driver has a chance to tell you that that stop is closed, or the map is out of
date, or his destination banner is showing the previous route.

Attend to en-route announcements from the driver. They're mostly nice people,
and will usually be helpful if asked effectively. Set your phone alarm before
dozing.

Source: I once rode the right bus number in the wrong direction. To the end of
the line. In Guadalajara. It's a _big_ city. Luckily, it was not the last bus,
and I did have the price of a return fare.

~~~
jalcine
That $20 trick is something I have been doing personally for a long time
(can't anymore with the Nexus 4).

------
spanishcurls
Thoughts on the writing This was during the Microsoft/Techstars accelerator in
Seattle.

------
jlessinger
If I know I have that 20, I'll find something to spend it on pretty quickly.

